# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  HLJ 2015-suunnitelmaluonnos

## vristo

HSL:n hallituksen seuraavassa kokouksessa on aiheena mm. HLJ 2015-suunnitelmaluonnos. Tästä aineistosta pistää silmääni eräs asia (kuvakaappaus):


Laajasalon raideyhteys on toisin sanoen siirretty reilusti tulevaisuuteen?

Tässä tämä aihe:

http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2014369-2.HTM

----------


## kuukanko

Myös Raide-Jokeri on siinä edellistä HLJ:tä myöhemmin. Raide-Jokeri on uudessa luonnoksessa 2016 - 2025 aloitettavien hankkeiden häntäpäässä. Jos rakentaminen aloitetaan 2024 - 2025, on valmista vasta 2020-luvun loppupuolella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Laajasalon raideyhteyden rakentamisen ajoituksesta päättää käytännössä Helsingin valtuusto hyväksyessään budjetin. Jollei siihen manguta valtion rahaa, on oikeastaan ihan sama mihin se on HLJ:ssä ajoitettu. Siinäkin tapauksessa, että se 30 prosentin valtionosuus on saatavissa, se kannattaa vaikka jättää valtiolle kymmenen vuoden lainaksi kuin jättää kaupunginosa odottamaan liikenneyhteyttään.

Raide-Jokeri onkin sitten kinkkisempi. Täytynee vain lähteä suunnittelemaan siihenkin aloitusta Helsingin puolelta Helsingin rahoin, jotta se joskus saadaan käyntiinkin.

Jännittävää on sinänsä, että pari kuukautta sitten juuri uutisointiin, että HLJ:n taustaselvityksessä "Raidehankkeiden vaikuttavuusarviointi" (tjsp., ei ole vielä julkaistu enkä ole minäkään nähnyt; pitäisi tulla julki ensi viikolla kuulemma) raide-Jokeri oli mainittu kaikkein kannattavimmaksi hankkeeksi. Pisara on nyt tainnut puskea sen häntäpäähän listoilla.

Huomattavaa on kuitenkin, että HLJ:ssä on hankkeena 1b eli ihan kärjessä Helsingin kantakaupungin raitioverkon parannukset 120 miljoonalla. Tällainen on HLJ/PLJ-kontekstissa suorastaan ennenkuulumatonta (positiivisesti).

----------


## vristo

Samaan aikaan vaikkapa Tallinnassa urakoidaan nykyaikaista raitiotietä ja moderneja joukkoliikenteen etuuksia muutenkin:

----------


## petteri

Huomattavaa tuossa luonnoksessa on myös tiehankkeiden vähyys, erityisesti lähempänä ydintä. Kaudella 2016-2025 Helsingin seudun väestö kasvanee 150t-200t hengellä eli 11% - 15%, samaan aikaan ruuhkaisimman tieverkon kapasiteetti kasvaa noilla suunnitelmilla korkeintaan muutaman prosentin. Erityisesti poikittaisliikenne Kehä I:llä ja sen sisäpuolella tieliikenne voi ruuhkautua tuolla kaudella merkittävästi nykyistä enemmän. Tämä sillä edellytyksellä, ettei älykkäiden liikennejärjestelmien simulaatioissa arvioitu kapasiteettilisäys vielä ala kunnolla realisoitua.

Tuossa luonnoksessa on toki mukana myös tietullijärjestelmä, joka näyttäisi raportin mukaan vähentävän ruuhkautumista ja sujuvoittavan ajoneuvoliikennettä. Lisäksi luonnoksessa arvioidaan joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuden selvää nousua.

----------


## sebastin

Siis ihan oikeesti, on tärkeitä raskasraideprojekteja kuten Pasila-Riihimäki lisäraiteet ja Espoon kaupunkirata, ja ennen kuin pikaratikoiden keskustatunnelia on tehty on turha tehdä tynkäsiltaa vielä melkeinpä täysin rakentamattomalle maalle. Metro luvattiin Viikkiin myös - ekokaupunginosaan jossa kaikki autoilee muutamaa harvaa bussimatkustajaa lukuun ottamatta.

Laajasaloon ei tule raiteen raidetta ennen kuin yhteys keskustassa on selvitetty ja päätetty.

ja olishan se nyt kummallista - kun samaan pikaratikkaan saa meilahdet, pasilat viikit ja laajasalot niin on pakko tyrkkää yhtä hiton siltaa kun sitä ei kuitenkaan rakenneta kun vasta 20v sisällä.

----------

